# What is your current go manufacturer in todays train market hands down?



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

Your main brand that prefer over all others when given the opportunity. 

Just for fun - 1 vote per person. 

Thanks.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

What no bacon?
Mine is Aristocraft.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

None of those.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Mine is mainly because I have been purchasing Walthers kits so far, followed by Atlas for their track and Peco for their turnouts. Knowing what I know now, I would have bought Peco curves as well.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The only one on your list I WOULDN'T buy is Tyco. Well, and Overland Brass, but that's a matter of return on investment. Much too pricey for what you get.

The bigger picture here is this: if you have come into this hobby thinking that there is only one good supplier of equipment, or scenery materials, or structure kits, or building supplies, or even that there is one best technique for doing things, then you're going to be frustrated very quickly. Ask 50 people, and you'll get 40 different answers.

One of the beautiful things about this hobby is that there are a lot of companies offering excellent products, and a hundred different good options for anything you want to do.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Some of the best locos I have are old Proto 2000 and Proto 1000 diesels.
Smooth and quiet, good pullers.

They did require a teardown, cleaning out of old grease, installation of a dcc decoder, etc.
But once done, they perform as well as anything else I have.

I also have (only one) late-model Rivarossi U25c that is beautifully made and is a top runner. This one was made after Hornby took over Rivarossi, and the quality improvements show.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The problem with these kind of polls is there is no possible way you can list all the possible companies…..in this one, there are at least a dozen, probably more, brands that a lot of people like that are not there…..

ie: “Overland Brass”.…..why only one brand of brass, there are many, many brass manufacturers….

Also, you’ll find that there is a big difference between brands of locomotives only, and brands of rolling stock…..there are brands that only make rolling stock, so apples to apples and oranges to oranges now come into play….

Looks like the poll was made with the brand choice of what the OP owns….. 

Sounds like I’m over critical, but I know I’m also right, so….


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

J.Albert1949 said:


> Some of the best locos I have are old Proto 2000 and Proto 1000 diesels.
> Smooth and quiet, good pullers.
> 
> They did require a teardown, cleaning out of old grease, installation of a dcc decoder, etc.
> But once done, they perform as well as anything else I have.


This ^

So I picked Walthers.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Athern and Walters are my "Goto" as the price and quality balance each other out.
View media item 22952Ya, I know the boxes are switched...UG!
Having said that, the one Bachman "Spectrum" series Loco I own have impressed me with quality and dependability.
View media item 22951


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Atlas “hands down.” Every newer one I own runs nearly silent. My C420 glides over the rails like they aren’t even there, not so much as a whisper from the motor or gears. A few GP38s and MP15 are very nearly the same. It’s not just the ghostliness… I can get them creeping at 1 or 2 mph with no problem. 👍👍👍 
The older 1980s kato motored ones run awesome too, with only slight motor/gear noise.
I dont dislike other brands.


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

J.Albert1949 said:


> Some of the best locos I have are old Proto 2000 and Proto 1000 diesels.
> Smooth and quiet, good pullers.
> 
> They did require a teardown, cleaning out of old grease, installation of a dcc decoder, etc.
> ...


i have a couple of those. Actually the Proto 2000 Pennsylvania was one of the earliest engines I ever owned. I still have it but have not ran it in some time. Back then I felt as if the Proto was the Cadillac of model trains.


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> The problem with these kind of polls is there is no possible way you can list all the possible companies…..in this one, there are at least a dozen, probably more, brands that a lot of people like that are not there…..
> 
> ie: “Overland Brass”.…..why only one brand of brass, there are many, many brass manufacturers….
> 
> ...


You definitely make a mountain out of a molehill. Instead of just going with the flow of choosing a brand out the 11 that like you have to pick it apart and make negative comments. We all know there are Debbie downers or male Karen’s in every group so hey you do you. I can tell you to simply choose one you like and move along but you know, the members know and I already know (being brand new here) that you are not going to do that because it makes too much sense. 

At the end of the day ole timer…. Only speak when you have something good to say goes a long long way.


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

BigGRacing said:


> Mine is mainly because I have been purchasing Walthers kits so far, followed by Atlas for their track and Peco for their turnouts. Knowing what I know now, I would have bought Peco curves as well.


I have several Walthers and for the most part they are good products. I have never really added Atlas to my roster for some reason. I like their signals A LOT. 👍


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Kato and then athearn. Although I only have 1 kato in HO, several in N scale. Lots of quality out there now though. Bachmann is penalty the best bang for your buck and good quality these days. My newer ones are silent runners and well detailed. I have one walthers that I love as well. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

First, a bit of a quibble: none of those listed is a manufacturer per se. They all_ import_ items from overseas. At least, all current suppliers from whom one can order or purchase a model train items is an importer...only. Bowser, Tyco...they are all gone.

I own quite a few BLI steamers, two Proto 2000 diesels (pre-Walthers) and a Proto 2000 0-6-0, two Rivarossi steamers, a lone Rapido diesel and pax cars, two Atlas Master diesels, three Athearn Genesis diesels, and two Trix locomotives, a GG1 and a Mikado 2-8-2. I also own a single Bachmann Spectrum Heavy Mountain on the advice of a highly experienced user of those engines. I have one all-brass engine, A Sunset Models HO Canadian Pacific 'Selkirk', a 2-10-4. 

To date, problem-free have been the two Trix models, the two Atlas models, the Rapido diesel, the three Athearns, and the two Rivarossis. The BLI steamers have had some problems with quality control or with designed pickup efficacy. They stall a lot, perhaps due to my trackwork, although all the others I have just mentioned don't seem to be impeded the same way on the same rails.

Often, tweaking my track profiles a bit where the BLI's stall is what it takes for them to run reliably. It's not my track cleanliness, it's just a matter of getting the tracks at the right rail height to maintain good tire contact along the pickup wheelbase, especially of my larger steamers. For looks, and general operation, I thin BLI are among the best out there. Their earlier offerings were a bit thin of details, but the variety of engines they offered was very good. Now, with their new Paragon 4 versions coming out, they have a 4-second capacitor installed on the motherboard which greatly alleviates the stalls where the rails might need a rub or wheel contact is iffy due to rail elevation problems.

I voted Atlas because of their history with me, although I only have two engines out of nearly 30. Most of mine are BLI Paragon, Paragon 2, and Hybrid Brass. They all run nicely, but I did have to send three back for repairs.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

It's got to be athearn Genesis (2 in particular), scaletrains and rapido for diesels don't you think are at the top? Then tangent and exactrail for rolling stock overall.

Take away Tyco, overland, rivorossi. That leaves a big block of solid 2nd tier...

Of the three removed. Tyco is long gone, and know nothing about overland and rivorossi really.

I'm game to be corrected...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

My layout was all Bachamann. That, however, was not an actual
brand preference of mine...but rather the happenstance of finding the
right seller with the right price at the right time. It was my good
fortune that all 10 of my DCC Bachmann locos performed smoothly and without
problems. If I were to begin a layout again today I would use
the same criteria. I would select a loco based on how much I
liked it...and the price on it. I would not really care who
made it. Today's locos seem to be quality products
regardless of brand. The major difference among them
seems to be the quality and amount of detailing the
way I see it.

Don


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I suppose the question was "what's your go to brand" -- in which case I just buy what i like from whomever & don't have one. however the creme de la creme of the rivet counters only pays attention to athearn g2, scaletrains and rapido ... then tangent and exactrail. after that a few mentions of kato, a few bowser, then maybe very recent bachmann amtrak offerings or a variety of other smaller brands not on your list. 

if you want to know if you are in the absolute most dedicated rivet counters group -- then ask yourself this: "Do I care if the thickness of the windows on this model is to scale?" If you say "Yes!" -- then you are one of these people and you only want the absolutely most prototypical accurate models money can buy an so the first three i mentioned are your brands.

If the answer is no, then any of the above will be fine except some will break before their time because that happens. Less tyco which is long defunct although you can buy used stuff, I wouldn't bother except for novelty (I have some!). I don't know about the overland or rivarrossi as I said. Bowser gets 0 votes and could be under appreciated. I have some of their wood chip cars and they seem fine to me. But I'm not an exacting riveter, not even close.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Severn said:


> I suppose the question was "what's your go to brand" -- in which case I just buy what i ers group -- then ask yourself this: "Do I care if the thickness of the windows on this model is to scale?" If you say "Yes!" -- then you are one of these people and you only want the absolutely most prototypical accurate models money can buy an so the first three i mentioned are your brands.


Yes, but are the window gaskets correct? 🍻  🍻


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

i saw a vid of a guy that redid the windows and put a fake gasket in for the look. so -- "no but I can fix it" would be their answer.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Trainfanforlife said:


> You definitely make a mountain out of a molehill. Instead of just going with the flow of choosing a brand out the 11 that like you have to pick it apart and make negative comments. We all know there are Debbie downers or male Karen’s in every group so hey you do you. I can tell you to simply choose one you like and move along but you know, the members know and I already know (being brand new here) that you are not going to do that because it makes too much sense.
> 
> At the end of the day ole timer…. Only speak when you have something good to say goes a long long way.


Ok, how’s this then…..I want to take part, but my favourite brand is not there….now what, smarta##…..😂


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

He's never even heard of the brands I buy.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

I have at least one locomotive from every one of those brands, with the exception of BLI, and Scaletrains, but mainly my go to is definitely Athearn, I have several 30+ year old BB units, a ton of Ready to Roll, and a few Genesis, I’ve only recently acquired a few of the newer Atlas models, all have their pros and cons, but Athearn is my favorite


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I prefer older Proto diesels or brass steam but I really like my bachmann spectrum locos. I have a bunch of athearn blue box locos and a bunch of rivarossi steam locos from both ahm and hornby times. I even have some brass diesels. One hallmark sd24 (runs horribly and is noisy) and a west side e8. The e8 runs good and has idler center axles like the prototype which I thought is neat but it’s nowhere near as detailed as my p2k e8 locos. As far as Proto diesels I have 4 fa locos, 4 e8 locos, and a gp7 or 9 and all run flawlessly. I also have a proto1000 f3 which has a cracked gear but still runs ok (new axles will be bought at next train show) I also have a p2k 0-8-0 which runs ok but could use a better keep alive because it doesn’t like any form of dirty track. As far as brass steam goes I prefer pfm but I still like my tenshodo Hudson’s. At the end of the day it comes down to what you like and nobody else’s opinion really matters. Your railroad your rules!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

mesenteria said:


> First, a bit of a quibble: none of those listed is a manufacturer per se. They all_ import_ items from overseas. At least, all current suppliers from whom one can order or purchase a model train items is an importer...only.


That's REALLY splitting hairs to an unhelpful degree.

All of these do all the research and design for their own models, and then contract the overseas factory to build it. It's not like they're buying stuff on spec that the foreign companies made themselves to import in....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Although it's apparently not permitted to challenge the OP's wisdom jn making said poll, how about adding an answer that says: "Whichever company is currently making the model I wish to run on my layout."‽


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Won't be answering the poll with a specific answer because I don't acquire equipment that way - sticking to any particular brand.

My stuff is acquired from any number of different manufacturers based on what's accurate and appropriate for my layout era and theme. (Walthers, Atlas, and Rapido (which isn't on the poll list) happen to be the heaviest represented for freight cars, and Bowser and Atlas for locomotives, and in each case the bulk of that is in one or two car types each. My next highest "manufacturer" is probably.... me (scratchbuild or extremely heavy kitbashes).)

If I modeled a different railway line and/or time period, the answer might be very different, based on the equipment needs being different.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Although it's apparently not permitted to challenge the OP's wisdom jn making said poll, how about adding an answer that says: "Whichever company is currently making the model I wish to run on my layout."‽


Not Permitted? Screw that….weak/not thought out initiatives need to be challenged, don’t you think…..? How are the rookies going to learn otherwise…..?😁


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Murv2 said:


> What no bacon?
> Mine is Aristocraft.


I didn't think Aristocraft made anything other than G scale. (We're specifically in the HO sub-section...)


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

cv_acr said:


> I didn't think Aristocraft made anything other than G scale. (We're specifically in the HO sub-section...)


Aristocraft made HO engines back in the day. HOseeker has 1958 and 1962 catalogs for them. I onlly have a few.
4-8-2 Mountain:








2-8-2 Mikado:








4-2-2 Bicycle:








2-4-2 Columbia:








4-6-0 Ten Wheeler:








2-6-0 Mogul:









They had an electric bus system too, plus some cardstock buildings, but I'm only interested in the engines.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Murv2 said:


> Aristocraft made HO engines back in the day. HOseeker has 1958 and 1962 catalogs for them. I onlly have a few.
> 4-8-2 Mountain:
> View attachment 577377
> 
> ...


Nice collection there


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> Ok, how’s this then…..I want to take part, but my favourite brand is not there….now what, smarta##…..😂


Honestly now you are talking! I understand that response with no issue. 👍


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

CTValleyRR said:


> Although it's apparently not permitted to challenge the OP's wisdom jn making said poll, how about adding an answer that says: "Whichever company is currently making the model I wish to run on my layout."‽


Or how about if your particular personal choice is not listed, simply move along to a thread of “interest“. The respectful common sense method will never fail you.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Respectful discussion is the expected norm, here. But when a member tries to shut down discussion because someone challenged something he posted, everyone loses. Apparently, you aren't interested in a true discussion, but only in validation of a pre-conceived position. As I've said before, this an internet forum, not an ego stroking site.

Take a look in the mirror, re-evaluate why you want to participate in this community, and try opening your mind. Perhaps you would actually learn something,.


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

I'm just getting back into N scale after a decade or so haven't brought anything in that time.
I used to buy a lot off eBay until like recent discussions on the forum about escalating prices and shipping on that site.
Then there are the duties that are now added making things cheaper at local Hobby shops.
Kato for loco's and Intermountain/Micro-trains for rolling stock were my favs.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> Apparently, you aren't interested in a true discussion, but only in validation of a pre-conceived position.


That’s actually the point of a poll. To validate or invalidate a pre-conceived notion. Discussions always sprout as a result of poll findings, but the purpose is not to generate discussion. 
Most polls include an Other/None choice, but not all do. If you don’t like the available answers, don’t answer the poll questions/hang up the phone. It’s simple to cope with & doesn’t require conflict.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

OilValleyRy said:


> That’s actually the point of a poll. To validate or invalidate a pre-conceived notion. Discussions always sprout as a result of poll findings, but the purpose is not to generate discussion.
> Most polls include an Other/None choice, but not all do. If you don’t like the available answers, don’t answer the poll questions/hang up the phone. It’s simple to cope with & doesn’t require conflict.


Sort of. Because for it to be a valid poll, one of the possible outcomes has to be "initial conditions did not validate".

You're right, it doesn't require conflict, but it does require recognition that the initial construction of the poll may have been lacking.

This is an internet forum. By posting here, you accept the possibility that people will disagree with your position. That's not conflict, That's debate. You don't like my position, fine, but I still have the right to express it.

And you may have noticed that I DIDN'T answer the poll. I expressed my dissatisfaction with it's construction.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Damn, beech, beech, beech. 

*What is your current go manufacturer in todays train market hands down?*

Maybe add, 
Out of the following list, if you have a choice.


You going to be making anymore polls? 😎


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

cv_acr said:


> That's REALLY splitting hairs to an unhelpful degree.
> 
> All of these do all the research and design for their own models, and then contract the overseas factory to build it. It's not like they're buying stuff on spec that the foreign companies made themselves to import in....


I won't argue that it is splitting hairs or that it is essentially a nothing burger. But, it's accurate. Hence Broadway Limited IMPORTS. Key Imports. 

Bowser made their own stuff on site until recently, and enjoyed a pretty healthy following. The others listed have their exclusive foreign factories, or share them as Atlas and Bachmann did, maybe until somewhat recently, 2015 or so...not sure of the current situation with them.

But, you're still right...it's not especially helpful.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Scaletrains rivet counter then. but not really since as i stated i just buy what i like and don't think deeply beyond this.... however if you said: "go buy the most accurate currently made diesel with the best sounds that has no mechanical issues" -- a recent issue scaletrains rivetcounter would do it.

they also use the esu v5 ho decoders another plus over the athearn g2 which also had a debacle with the trucks for the recent triclops for example and tends towards the soundtraxx tsunami2 which is just a tad below esu because its not as programmable

after this i'd go with rapido but only because of what appears to be some one off qc issues others report but they are trying really hard -- so they are definitely in the top 3....

bli gets far more complaints than any of these three btw, that i can tell from the internet at least.

(I own: 1 scaletrains operator, 2 athearn g2, and 0 rapido, and 0 bli ... this is likely to change, scaletrain, rapido, athern g2 -- any of them)


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

I chose Walthers, but there really is no simple answer, and it really depends if you're talking locomotives, freight cars, scenery, etc. I chose Walthers because I don't think I've ever had an issue with any of their recent stuff having broken/missing parts are not working like it should. If I could choose from stuff not on the list I would choose Tangent for freight cars, and Rapido for locomotives and passenger cars.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

But you can’t because those popular and well made products aren’t on the list…..Tyco is though….wow…..


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> But you can’t because those popular and well made products aren’t on the list…..Tyco is though….wow…..


Yeah, but I am not going to fault him for that. Maybe he did that on purpose for his own reasons, or maybe he's new and doesn't know all of the brands yet.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe he’s new?
No maybe about it….. 😆


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

CTValleyRR said:


> Respectful discussion is the expected norm, here. But when a member tries to shut down discussion because someone challenged something he posted, everyone loses. Apparently, you aren't interested in a true discussion, but only in validation of a pre-conceived position. As I've said before, this an internet forum, not an ego stroking site.
> 
> Take a look in the mirror, re-evaluate why you want to participate in this community, and try opening your mind. Perhaps you would actually learn something,.


Apparently you have tunnel vision and insert your useless input when the poll or anything else has anything to do with you. It’s very simple what is your favorite manufacturer in the list provided? If your answer is none then your input is not helpful, not needed, not wanted, not important. which part do you not understand? This is common sense to most but you. You want to argue, change the polls wording, attempt to putdown the OP, be a bully and call the shots. Move along and grow up. While you are doing that think about why you are here at all because no one wants to hear the nonsense you spew. Kick rocks big man.


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

CTValleyRR said:


> Sort of. Because for it to be a valid poll, one of the possible outcomes has to be "initial conditions did not validate".
> 
> You're right, it doesn't require conflict, but it does require recognition that the initial construction of the poll may have been lacking.
> 
> ...


No one asked for your opinion trust me. Absolutely no one. Your input is just to try and make yourself look better as the biggest and best. We all know how it really makes you look. Be helpful or say nothing. Learn how to respect others and understand when to chime in with your nonsense or keep your mouth closed like the hundreds of respectful members on here. You give this forum a very bad look. Very bad and that’s sad for the others that could enjoy the site.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

LocoChris said:


> Yeah, but I am not going to fault him for that. Maybe he did that on purpose for his own reasons, or maybe he's new and doesn't know all of the brands yet.


I'm quite certain he doesn't know all of the brands yet.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Here's one you may never have heard of but I think you (we) should watch. Yes it's Aurora Miniatures!






Aurora Miniatures – North America







na.auroraminiatures.com





(& Check at their you tube vids)


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Severn said:


> Here's one you may never have heard of but I think you (we) should watch. Yes it's Aurora Miniatures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking SD60F


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Yeah... I came super close to pre ordering it. But I held off. But assuming it's a big success I'm interested in seeing what's next. I also like their local market Chinese offerings which look kind of novel and snazz to me.


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

Severn said:


> Here's one you may never have heard of but I think you (we) should watch. Yes it's Aurora Miniatures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard of them from our old friend LateStarter. I wish they made more locomotives, but seems like they are a very small outfit. That SD60F looks way ahead of the other companies, even has spinning radiator fans.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I can't believe you left out Rapido. Just might be the best all of them.
Swal


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

He probably didn't know of them. As for the fans, they are cool. If you have time check out the Facebook vids and look at the one the one that's titled "radiator fan and blown shutter' effect"


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Trainfanforlife said:


> Kick rocks big man.


Big words from some one who’s been on this forum all of three days.

News flash, you don’t own the place.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Actually, the question was good…..“What is your current go to manufacturer in todays train market hands down?” A good question for discussion…. 

But making it a poll and leaving out most popular brands is what irks people….

Just sayin’….


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Boy, theirs some nastiness in this thread…..


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

And most of it has come from the OP….


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Another one I'm watching you've possibly never heard of is:






Shay HO Gauge Steam Locomotive







www.krmodels.ca


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

cv_acr said:


> Big words from some one who’s been on this forum all of three days.
> 
> News flash, you don’t own the place.


Neither do you so go kick rocks. You have no welcomed input here Karen.


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

Andreash said:


> Boy, theirs some nastiness in this thread…..


There are playground bullies in this thread all from a simple poll. At least some here are standing up to the nonsense.


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> And most of it has come from the OP….


ALL from you and your Canadian brother as usual. All you both do is criticize, put down, negativity etc with absolutely no contribution to the poll. It’s nothing new so move along you have nothing to offer this thread.


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

Theamazingswal said:


> I can't believe you left out Rapido. Just might be the best all of them.
> Swal


I have a few Rapidos, they are good makes and higher tier loco. They are just not as popular with most hobbiest for some reason I have found.


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

Severn said:


> Another one I'm watching you've possibly never heard of is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shays? I have a few Shays yes and they are nice units but i am more into diesels instead of steamers. I do have a my fair share of shays though, many I have never ran.


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

Trackjockey05 said:


> Nice looking SD60F


You got me here I am not familiar with these but it looks worth looking into.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Trainfanforlife said:


> You got me here I am not familiar with these but it looks worth looking into.


I’ll probably never get one of them, but I can appreciate a nicely done model, I love diesels especially oddball stuff, the SD60F isn’t necessarily an oddball but certainly unique, now if I can find photo evidence of one of these pooling on the SP I’d probably give it a second look


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Trainfanforlife said:


> Shays? I have a few Shays yes and they are nice units but i am more into diesels instead of steamers. I do have a my fair share of shays though, many I have never ran.


KR Models. I never heard of them either. They only offer the one product though, which is probably why it’s “a new one on me.”


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> But you can’t because those popular and well made products aren’t on the list…..Tyco is though….wow…..


You obviously do not know this but many many hobbiest collect and treasure Tyco brand products. I would think you would know but perhaps your new I guess. I got my start some 38 years ago with Tyco. They were good to me as a kid but I am no fan today at all. However, many people still are and that’s perfectly fine. I respect what people like and what makes them happy so yes I included Tyco and some other brands I do not prefer. That’s being fair to others interest too. It’s never all about my interests or it would be a poll at all. However I know you struggle with that simple understanding but your new I guess. That’s okay too.


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

Trackjockey05 said:


> I’ll probably never get one of them, but I can appreciate a nicely done model, I love diesels especially oddball stuff, the SD60F isn’t necessarily an oddball but certainly unique, now if I can find photo evidence of one of these pooling on the SP I’d probably give it a second look


Agreed 100%


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Trainfanforlife said:


> You obviously do not know this but many many hobbiest collect and treasure Tyco brand products. I would think you would know but perhaps your new I guess. I got my start some 38 years ago with Tyco. They were good to me as a kid but I am no fan today at all. However, many people still are and that’s perfectly fine. I respect what people like and what makes them happy so yes I included Tyco and some other brands I do not prefer. That’s being fair to others interest too. It’s never all about my interests or it would be a poll at all. However I know you struggle with that simple understanding but your new I guess. That’s okay too.


I actually seek out certain Tyco pieces, a lot of their cars actually have decent tooling and can be reworked into nice models, their flats in particular can be converted into an SP lumber flat, I also snatch up the short HiCube boxcars when I can find them, and I’ve reworked a lot of Tyco structures, their Howard Johnson’s was a nice kit, and many of them lived on under other manufacturers, so I do like and use Tyco stuff


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

Trackjockey05 said:


> I actually seek out certain Tyco pieces, a lot of their cars actually have decent tooling and can be reworked into nice models, t try heir flats in particular can be converted into an SP lumber flat, I also snatch up the short HiCube boxcars when I can find them, and I’ve reworked a lot of Tyco structures, their Howard Johnson’s was a nice kit, and many of them lived on under other manufacturers, so I do like and use Tyco stuff


That’s great! I still have all of my Tyco pieces from when I was 11 years old. Regardless if I use them or not I just can’t seem to toss them. Heck that’s how I got my start in the hobby really so I can appreciate those budget brands for that reason. The ole Silver Streak train set was my very first one. The engine has seen better days let me tell you but I am certain I will never get rid of it. I was surprised through the years of talking to people here and there who truly collect Tyco pieces so I always include the brand for those folks.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Trainfanforlife said:


> That’s great! I still have all of my Tyco pieces from when I was 11 years old. Regardless if I use them or not I just can’t seem to toss them. Heck that’s how I got my start in the hobby really so I can appreciate those budget brands for that reason. The ole Silver Streak train set was my very first one. The engine has seen better days let me tell you but I am certain I will never get rid of it. I was surprised through the years of talking to people here and there who truly collect Tyco pieces so I always include the brand for those folks.


I have very fond memories of the Silver Streak set, I remember there was a commercial on TV for this set in the late 70’s, the AFX racing had commercials too, but every time it came on I was glued to the TV, I wanted that set more than anything, and on Christmas that year i unwrapped the Silver Streak set, my uncle Chuck had gotten it for me, I ran the wheels off it, unfortunately I have very little of it left save for a couple body shells, if I could find one of those now in good condition with the box and all accessories I’d probably try to get it, just for the memories


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Trainfanforlife said:


> You obviously do not know this but many many hobbiest collect and treasure Tyco brand products. I would think you would know but perhaps your new I guess. I got my start some 38 years ago with Tyco. They were good to me as a kid but I am no fan today at all. However, many people still are and that’s perfectly fine. I respect what people like and what makes them happy so yes I included Tyco and some other brands I do not prefer. That’s being fair to others interest too. It’s never all about my interests or it would be a poll at all. However I know you struggle with that simple understanding but your new I guess. That’s okay too.


New? Look who’s calling the kettle black! You haven’t even been here for a week, and you talk like you are holier than thou….

Been on the board for 8 years, have over 12,000 comments/posts, over 2100 likes, been into trains since 1968….been there, done that with Tyco when you were still in diapers….sonny…

Who are you calling new now?


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Yeah? Well I bet I can pee farther then either of you, LOL!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

What are you talking about…..girls can’t pee far…. 😂


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> New? Look who’s calling the kettle black! You haven’t even been here for a week, and you talk like you are holier than thou….
> 
> Been on the board for 8 years, have over 12,000 comments/posts, over 2100 likes, been into trains since 1968….been there, done that with Tyco when you were still in diapers….sonny…
> 
> Who are you calling new now?


YOU think I am new and that’s fine. This is a learning lesson that you don’t know everything Hobo. Your bringing up your amount of comments? Are you serious? 

If everyone here chimed in with nothing useful, except to complain, to criticize, to tell how it should be done, cry, whine, put people down, know it all in your own mind, smart toned useless comments, arguing on a toy train site, how great you are and on and on and on like you and your brother bully that we all know. We would have 12000 -30000 posts as well.

You and your buddy are both “top contributors“! Of what? Absolute garbage comments so that’s not what that icon stands for but it’s yours and I just listed why it’s yours. Always talking but nothing helpful for anyone. That’s one easy award to claim Hobo - Congrats and here’s to another 12000 comments by putting people down to feel better, being a Karen and rolling with the negativity.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Well this fun. Should I go pee or start kicking the rocks now?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Severn said:


> Well this fun. Should I go pee or start kicking the rocks now?


Kick the rocks while you are peeing.


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

Severn said:


> Well this fun. Should I go pee or start kicking the rocks now?


😂😂😂😂


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

LOL ohhh boy.
Well, I think several good points have been made. 
I also think things are getting a wee bit out of hand. 

See that handle that says Dynamic Brake? Use it.

Let’s just all sit on our hands here for a bit…. I think I see someone in the crowd trembling with uncertainty about whether to vote/participate in their go-to or not for fear of getting an ear full if they do.


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> LOL ohhh boy.
> Well, I think several good points have been made.
> I also think things are getting a wee bit out of hand.
> 
> ...


You know where I stand and I only respond to what one of those 2 starts. I never asked for their opinions to begin with and they have offered nothing helpful but I will not back down to bullies. I don’t attack, I respond to attacks as everyone should. I will, have and will continue to give the shirt off my back but I have no patience with bullies. I never have and never will.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll agree , take it down a notch people. Before I post a video of me peeing and kicking rocks. No one will like that.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

What I want to know is: *Why ?*

So and so buys this, and so and so buys that. What, in the end, is the use of knowing this for you and I ?
By the time the thread plays itself out there could be near every manufacturer named; in turn meaning, at various times we ALL buy *everything there is to buy*, in turn adding up to the fact that some buy this, some buy that...Then what ? What do you or I use this survey for ?!


----------



## Trainfanforlife (11 mo ago)

telltale said:


> What I want to know is: *Why ?*
> 
> So and so buys this, and so and so buys that. What, in the end, is the use of knowing this for you and I ?
> By the time the thread plays itself out there could be near every manufacturer named; in turn meaning, at various times we ALL buy *everything there is to buy*, in turn adding up to the fact that some buy this, some buy that...Then what ?
> What do you or I use this info for ? !


It’s all in the way you look at it. A poll is a poll, if your favorite is listed in the poll by all means vote. If your favorite is not listed then this poll is not for you so move along. It’s really that easy. Any poll is just for fun anyways, nothing official, no right or wrong answer it’s for fun. Common sense.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Trainfanforlife said:


> It’s all in the way you look at it. A poll is a poll, if your favorite is listed in the poll by all means vote. If your favorite is not listed then this poll is not for you so move along. It’s really that easy. Any poll is just for fun anyways, nothing official, no right or wrong answer it’s for fun. Common sense.


Are we having fun yet.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Oh yeah, yeah?! Well guess what? I can pee farther than any of you ‘cause my “prostrate” is still in great condition. I can throw an unforgiving Tyco car against a wall faster than Honus Wagner. Mom says I was born in 1962 with a Locomotive in my hand ‘cause my Daddy was a model train hobbyist, as was his Dad, and and and, my great grandpa had one of the first toy train sets ever made in USA in the 19-teens. No lie there. And I like beer and cigarettes while work on my trains and laughing all the while at braggadocios narcissists on here.

I could go on but, no one likes a braggart right? 

So there!!! 😝 

🖕


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This one is closed, let's not have a repeat of that kind of exchanges!


----------

